# cinc anys



## betulina

Hola a tothom!

Tinc una curiositat. Suposant (espero que no sigui molt suposar) que tots pronunciem igual "cinc" i "anys" per separat... bé, sí, és molt suposar, perquè "cinc" també se sent pronunciat amb una _k_ final. Bé, tant és, suposem que pronunciem "cinc" amb una _n_ final velaritzada, com a "sang".

Quan ho diem tot seguit, però, hi ha (com a mínim, que jo hagi sentit), tres maneres de pronunciar-ho: 

-fent una k entre les dues paraules [ŋk] 
-fent-hi una g [ŋg] 
-fent-hi una n velaritzada [ŋ]

Com ho feu vosaltres? Jo personalment lligo les dues paraules amb una [k].

Gràcies!

PD- Intentaré fer la meva primera enquesta, a veure si me'n surto.


----------



## ildure

Crec que més la 'g' queu la 'k'... però més o menys igual... suposo que també depèn de com de ràpid ho pronunciïs, no :?


----------



## Phiera

...curiós
M'ha fet pensar un estona en la forma en que pronuncio. Gràcies.
Jo sóc dels que ho faria segons la primera opció, amb k.
Les altres dues opcions em costen força de diferenciar...
Per exemple el Montilla amb k no ho diu, llavors què seria? amb g o velar?


----------



## betulina

Hola, Ildure: doncs no sé si depèn de la velocitat, potser en algun cas sí, però em fa l'efecte que jo ho dic sempre amb [k], encara que parli més de pressa. Ja m'hi fixaré... 

Hola, Phiera, benvingut/da!!  No m'he fixat en aquest tret de la parla d'en Montilla, però tenint en compte que pràcticament no fa cap sonorització, suposo que ho fa velar (això no significa que que algú que sí que les fa, no ho digui velar, clar). Ja m'hi fixaré. 

Gràcies, nois!


----------



## ildure

/fora de tòpic :? /
Crec que en Montilla, com molts castellanoparlants (no tots clar) faria un so similar a "sinkains"... la 'ñ' final no la solen tenir molt clara jeje
Com que no em sé bé els sons... no sé si enlloc del "ins" seria una cosa diferent més semblant a la "ñ", però a mi me'n fa l'efecte, sobretot quan veig les notícies i declaracions de gent de fora del país intentant dir algun nom o... d'aquí amb una terminació semblant jeje


----------



## Samaruc

Jo faig "ŋk".

Au!


----------



## belén

Jo també dic "sinkanys"


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Normalment amb el so de la K, pero si parlo ràpid pot ser que digui "sing" perque resulta més còmode.


----------



## RIU

Hola a tots, 

Jo del club de la K.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo ho dic amb el so d'una "k" final. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Salvita

Hola betulina:

jo tambè sóc del club de la K


----------



## betulina

Gràcies a tots. 

Ara deu semblar que m'he tret de la màniga això que hi ha altres pronunciacions, però de debò que les he sentides.   El so velar crec que l'he sentit a gent de la Catalunya central, cap a Manresa, més o menys. Però també pot ser que sigui característic de parlants concrets.

Gràcies per la col·laboració!


----------



## ildure

betulina said:


> Gràcies a tots.
> 
> Ara deu semblar que m'he tret de la màniga això que hi ha altres pronunciacions, però de debò que les he sentides.   El so velar crec que l'he sentit a gent de la Catalunya central, cap a Manresa, més o menys. Però també pot ser que sigui característic de parlants concrets.
> 
> Gràcies per la col·laboració!



so velar = so d'ovella????? :| ^^

ueee no sóc l'únic "raret", en Henrik Larsson s'uneix al club


----------



## Xerinola

Samaruc said:


> Jo faig "ŋk".
> 
> Au!


 
Jo també!
Fins ara!
X:


----------



## ampurdan

Doncs jo no n'estic gens segur, Betulina, quina cosa has anat a preguntar! A mi em sona perfectament tant amb so "ŋk" com "ŋg"... De tota manera, tinc la impressió que la primera pronúncia és més emfàtica. En una pronúncia més relaxada estic casi segur que sempre dic "ŋg". Al cap i a la fi, aquesta seria la manera coherent de pronunciar-ho, si tenim en compte la sonorització general abans de paraula que comenci per vocal o consonant sonora... No?


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:


> Doncs jo no n'estic gens segur, Betulina, quina cosa has anat a preguntar!



 



> A mi em sona perfectament tant amb so "ŋk" com "ŋg"... De tota manera, tinc la impressió que la primera pronúncia és més emfàtica. En una pronúncia més relaxada estic casi segur que sempre dic "ŋg". Al cap i a la fi, aquesta seria la manera coherent de pronunciar-ho, si tenim en compte la sonorització general abans de paraula que comenci per vocal o consonant sonora... No?



No acabo d'entendre què vols dir amb "més emfàtica", aquí, Ampurdan. Una pronúncia més clara?

Potser sí que seria més coherent, però ho he estat provant amb altres "frases" i jo, que jo trobi, clar!, ho faig amb k. No estic buscant la manera correcta ni res, eh?, era curiositat perquè ho he sentit de totes tres maneres, en gent del carrer, en locutors de ràdio, etc., i volia saber què fèieu vosaltres. 

Gràcies a tots.


----------



## Little_Little

Hola!!!!!

Si la paraula cinc ha d'anar seguida de la paraula anys, així com de qualsevol altra paraula que comenci en vocal, el so de la "k" s'ha de pronunciar, és a dir"sinkanys"...

És com dir Sant Antoni, s'ha de pronunciar "Santantoni", en canvi, Sant Miquel, seria "Sanmikel".

Espero haver estat d'ajuda!

Petonets!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !!

Estic d'acord amb Little Little, i després d'escoltar-me una mica, sembla que ho dic "bé" i tot: amb KKKKKKK 

Déu n'hi dó, quina estadística.

Siau siau!


----------

